# Dubai protests?



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi!

Bit of a crystal ball question, but I wondered what those of you who already live in Dubai think about whether the protests currently happening in Oman and libya etc will occur in Dubai too.

I know no one could know for sure but I'd be interested in hearing what the "locals" expect.

Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

UAE is very different and does not have the same issues as Libya, Oman, Bahrain etc. Although the royal family is very rich here, the revenue from oil is generated back into the infrastructure of the country. Yes there are richer and poorer Emiratis but all Emiraits get free education and health care. They also get subsidised electricity and other benefits that expats do not get. The asian workers are probably the most exploited in the UAE, work long hours for low pay, but if they protest they would just be kicked out.


----------



## Fredman (Jan 8, 2011)

Very helpful reply, I was wondering how the Emirates would be fairing during the turmoil.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

With an ever increasing gap between the "Haves" and "Have-Nots" things will come to a head. It won't be expat workers protesting, it will be Emiratis. There simply will not be enough to go around for all of them. Projected increases in the population will strain resources and put more stress on the situation. I linked in another thread to a Gulf News article on water scarcity in the region. When water starts costing a lot, there will be some upset people.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> With an ever increasing gap between the "Haves" and "Have-Nots" things will come to a head. It won't be expat workers protesting, it will be Emiratis. There simply will not be enough to go around for all of them. Projected increases in the population will strain resources and put more stress on the situation. I linked in another thread to a Gulf News article on water scarcity in the region. When water starts costing a lot, there will be some upset people.


As Emiratis don't pay for water or electricity I don't think this is likely for a long time. On the road we live in there are several Emirati families with more than 10 children plus grandparents plus 3 or 4 live in staff, enjoying well watered gardens, their own pools and washing cars most days. If they were paying for water that life would have to change due to the cost. Same for cooling a large villa with free electricity. 

Even if Dubai can't afford to subsidise this sort of lifestyle the federal govt will. Only yesterday the national ran a story that adu dhabi is paying $1bn to improve electricity and water in the northern Emitates. Currently those are the Emirates most likely to start a protest. AD are also spending a lot on housing and facilities for locals in the Western region of AD where some of the poorest Abu Dhabi locals live. 

Until AD runs out if money there are unlikely to be protests IMHO.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

A few things not considered here

Bahrain's turmoil is due to the Shiite Bahrainis being treated unequally. This is due to many factors including the country's proximity to Iran and its influences but it had created a gap between the locals.

In Oman, the people don't have much say in the way the country is run. The average Omani is not well off in comparison to the average Emirati. You see many Omanis doing jobs you would find expats from India or Pakistan doing here.

As for other countries in the region, Qataris are quite rich so as long as they remain that way things won't change there soon. In the long run they will have to make concessions as resources and wealth dwindles but they will have done so gradually before then. Kuwait is a mixed bag, Saudi Arabians haven't fought for anything in decades, Jordanians are too poor and too scared of how things will turn out if they try to take the regime down. Too many Palestinians around who might try to take over and create trouble with Israel. Syria is like Iraq, it would take a lot to bring that regime down. Lebanon has been a rollercoaster for as long as it existed.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Most of the Emirati live happily here, I dont think they want any problem.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

More chance of hell freezing over!!

Plus - To protest would involve getting off your arse & actually doing something......Cannot see any locals doing this as sending your maid doesnt count


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sky news just announced Prince Harry cancelled visit to Dubai due to unrest in the region.

What a terrible advert for Dubai, Libya isn't even in the same continent. He's probably safer here than at home. He goes to see his girlfriend in Africa, plenty of unrest there. Typical scaremongering or do they know something we don't know.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

More likely he didn't want to get burnt to a crisp with him being a ginger.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

:clap2:


Gavtek said:


> More likely he didn't want to get burnt to a crisp with him being a ginger.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Some interesting opinions and good to know that the general feeling is that all will be well. My fiancé is deciding whether to take a job he has been offered in Dubai in favour of the one he has in the UK and we didn't want to turn up just as things kicked off!! Fingers crossed it all works out as I think it's a great opportunity and can't wait to move!
Been keeping a close eye on the thurs drinks.. I'll be there as soon as I can!!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Ladylike said:


> Thanks! Some interesting opinions and good to know that the general feeling is that all will be well. My fiancé is deciding whether to take a job he has been offered in Dubai in favour of the one he has in the UK and we didn't want to turn up just as things kicked off!! Fingers crossed it all works out as I think it's a great opportunity and can't wait to move!
> Been keeping a close eye on the thurs drinks.. I'll be there as soon as I can!!


Are planning to get hitched to your fiancé before you move or after?


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Before of course! Wouldn't want to cause trouble before we even settled in! 
It worked out well actually as we already had a date set! Fate anyone?


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> More likely he didn't want to get burnt to a crisp with him being a ginger.


As a fellow scot i appreciate that, I mean what would be the point of coming to dubai and sitting under an umbrella all day, allthough knowing harry he be in bed all day and out all night (Not that i know harry i only know what the media write) Irn bru in Dubai its what dreams are made of, shame you cant pick up any square sausage...


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

My fiancé is "fair" I think we will be packing a box full of suntan lotion...!!


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Ladylike said:


> My fiancé is "fair" I think we will be packing a box full of suntan lotion...!!


And cowboy hats!!!!


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Scottish Chris said:


> And cowboy hats!!!!


:clap2:


----------

